# la dimension citoyenne



## Laurant

Par le toucher, les sons et les odeurs, l'exposition propose aux visiteurs de cheminer dans l'obscurité le long d'un parcours sensoriel, au temps de la Préhistoire: 25 reconstitutions d'objets archéologiques et ethnographiques se dévoilent sous nos doigts, suscitant l'imaginaire et bousculant nos représentations de cette époque lointaine...Au delà de la dimension citoyenne qui tisse un lien vers la différence, l'exposition nous démontre qu'il existe de nombreuses façons d'appréhender la réalité...(extrait d'_Alter Ego+ B2_ )

la dimension citoyenne qui tisse un lien vers la différence  ça veut dire quoi cette phrase ici?  Vous pouvez m'expliquer par des phrases plus simple?


----------



## Bezoard

Typique du jargon souvent creux à la mode.
En très gros, on apprend par l'exposition à apprécier les différences (différences de culture, d'ethnie, etc.?), à renforcer le lien social, et à mettre à l'honneur les valeurs citoyennes. Bla bla bla !


----------



## iuytr

La différence évoquée est sans doute liée au handicap plus qu'à la culture. Puisque l'exposition se déroule dans l'obscurité et que l'on découvre les objets par le toucher, le visiteur est comme une personne aveugle.


----------



## Bezoard

Le contexte plus complet confirme :
Ferme les yeux pour voir la Préhistoire - Exposition - Irissary- Hominidés


> Et si l’on découvrait la préhistoire autrement ?
> Par le toucher, les sons et les odeurs, l’exposition propose aux visiteurs de cheminer dans l’obscurité le long d’un parcours sensoriel, au temps de la préhistoire : 25 reconstitutions d’objets archéologiques et ethnographiques se dévoilent sous nos doigts, suscitant l’imaginaire et bousculant nos représentations de cette époque lointaine. *L’exposition est aussi bien conçue pour les publics voyants (enfants et adultes), que pour les publics malvoyants et non-voyants. A travers cette brève expérience de la cécité, les publics voyants pourront découvrir, le temps de la visite, l’univers de la déficience visuelle. *Au delà de la dimension citoyenne qui tisse un lien vers la différence, l’exposition nous démontre qu’il existe de nombreuses façons d’appréhender la réalité…


----------



## Laurant

Merci beaucoup Bezoard! La dimension citoyenne, ça veut dire quoi ? citoyen: les gens de la ville ? les gens bien cultivés avec des connaissances, et des valeurs universelles(les valeurs citoyennes?)? Si vous pouvez me donner un notre vocabulaire équivalent de la dimension citoyenne ?
Donc pour bien profiter cette exposition, il faut le sentir par les sensations physiques (tactile, auditif, olfactif) plutôt que la dimension intellectuelle, ou la compréhension culturelle ,historiques, etc. Esc-que ma compréhension est correcte?


----------



## Bezoard

la dimension citoyenne : jargon pour signifier "aspect en rapport avec la vie du citoyen, la vie en société organisée".


----------



## Laurant

Donc, c'est à dire, l'aspect en rapport avec la vie du citoyen (ou d'habitant ? ) qui tisse un lien vers la différence. Pour moi, c'est bizarre, pourquoi souligner le citoyen? 😂


----------



## iuytr

Le mot citoyen a une connotation particulière en France depuis la Révolution, cela peut effectivement devenir du jargon fourre-tout "politiquement correct" de nos jours. Sont plus ou moins citoyens tous les comportements idéaux rattachés aux valeurs de la République qui permettent de vivre dans une société, vus comme positifs, vertueux : tolérance, civisme, solidarité, respects des biens publics et des agents publics, débattre calmement, respect de la démocratie, aller voter, vivre-ensemble, engagement dans les associations, etc.... actuellement on peut y rajouter les comportements "éco-citoyens" : ne pas gaspiller l'énergie, prendre le train plutôt que l'avion, rouler en vélo ...
C'est même enseigné à l'école.

Dans le contexte, l'exposition a une dimension citoyenne parce qu'elle sensibilise les visiteurs au handicap des non-voyants et implicitement favorise la compréhension et l'acceptation des différences entre personnes.


----------



## Laurant

Ok! Merci beaucoup mon ami iuytr ! C'est à dire, cette exposition non seulement (au-delà) a une fonction pédagogique ou éducative dans la dimension citoyenne (qui tisse un lien vers la différence, des différences entre personnes.), mais aussi existence de nombreuses façons d'appréhender la réalité... 
Est-ce que ma compréhension est correcte?


----------



## iuytr

oui, c'est à peu près ça ! L'exposition est pédagogique : le visiteur apprend des choses sur la Préhistoire et elle est en plus citoyenne (lien avec la différence de perception des non-voyants ) à travers l'expérience de la cécité.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien que l'explication soit très vraisemblablement celle que propose iuytr, il faut savoir que la phrase n'est pas claire du tout ; elle est écrite dans cette langue faite de mots vagues mais à la mode qui ne donnent pas un sens précis et qui laissent libre cours à une sorte de compréhension floue, pas forcément la même pour tout le monde.


----------



## Laurant

Bonjour Bezoard ! Car cette phrase est vague et à la mode( populaire? vous le répétez deux fois, est-ce que c'est important pour comprendre mieux le sens? ), donc ça existe d'autre possibilité de compréhensions. Si vous pouvez m'en donner un ? 
Je vous en serais reconnaissant. Et très bonne journée!


----------



## Chimel

iuytr said:


> Le mot citoyen a une connotation particulière en France depuis la Révolution, cela peut effectivement devenir du jargon fourre-tout "politiquement correct" de nos jours. Sont plus ou moins citoyens tous les comportements idéaux rattachés aux valeurs de la République qui permettent de vivre dans une société, vus comme positifs, vertueux : tolérance, civisme, solidarité, respects des biens publics et des agents publics, débattre calmement, respect de la démocratie, aller voter, vivre-ensemble, engagement dans les associations, etc.... actuellement on peut y rajouter les comportements "éco-citoyens" : ne pas gaspiller l'énergie, prendre le train plutôt que l'avion, rouler en vélo ...


Oui, dans le vocabulaire politico-sociologique moderne, _citoyen_ en est arrivé à remplacer _civique_, qui a vieilli. On postule qu'il n'y a que de "bons citoyens" (qui adoptent les valeurs et les comportements décrits par iuytr) alors que _civique_ était défini (Robert) comme "propre au bon citoyen".

Dans ce sens moderne, quelqu'un d'intolérant, d'égoïste, d'agressif... ne serait donc pas "citoyen" alors que, formellement, il est bel et bien un citoyen français, belge, allemand... (= membre d'une collectivité politique). Il y a là une ambiguïté qui n'existait pas avec _civique._


----------



## Reynald

À noter également que comme dans le contexte cité ici, le nom _citoyen_ est maintenant, et depuis quelques années, souvent employé comme adjectif, toujours dans des textes creux, avec simplement le sens vague déjà mentionné de _bon comportement, comportement adapté, engagement, _etc_. _Bref, tout ce qui est bien. 
Commentaire de l'Académie.


----------



## Laurant

Bonjour Reynald ! Merci beaucoup! J'ai lu attentivement le lien que vous avez posté. Je comprend mieux pourquoi "la dimension citoyenne" est un jargon à la mode et creux. 
Et vous dites que le nom _citoyen_ est souvent employé comme adjectif,...avec simplement le sens vague déjà mentionné de _bon comportement_,(...), comme Beozard disais aussi qu'elle est écrite dans cette langue faite de mots vagues.
Pourquoi c'est vague? Ce n'est pas claire? Vous dites beaucoup des choses sur la dimension citoyenne(valeurs, comportements, engagements), et vous dites que c'est vague. C'est comme un paradoxe pour moi, je suis désorienté.


----------



## Chimel

Effectivement, je ne dirais pas que _citoyen_ (dans son sens moderne) est un terme vague ou creux. Il a un sens assez précis (quoique couvrant aussi pas mal de domaines, c'est peut-être en cela que certains parlent de terme vague), décrit plus haut.

J'ai parlé pour ma part d'ambiguïté avec le sens classique, officiel et neutre de _citoyen_, qui désigne toute personne appartenant à une collectivité politique, quels que soient ses valeurs ou son comportement.


----------



## Nanon

D'accord avec Chimel : _citoyen _(adj.) n'est pas si vague que ça même s'il recouvre beaucoup des utilisations qui étaient celles de _civique _auparavant. D'ailleurs, _civique _n'a pas complètement vieilli et s'emploie toujours, mais se spécialise dans des situations qui se rapportent à la vie politique.
Exemples : en France, les cartes électorales portent depuis longtemps cette phrase : _« Voter est un droit, c'est aussi un devoir civique » _; l'_instruction civique_ en tant que matière scolaire étudie l'organisation administrative et politique du pays, tandis que si on élargit cette matière à la morale, aux devoirs de la vie sociale, à l'écologie, au traitement de l'information, à la sécurité, à la solidarité... on parle de plus en plus d'_éducation citoyenne_ et de _rendez-vous citoyens_.
Ceci vaut surtout pour _civique_, car le substantif _civisme _a un sens moins restreint : _faire preuve de civisme_, ce n'est pas seulement participer à la vie politique, c'est aussi éviter de causer des incendies...


----------



## Bezoard

Nanon said:


> D'accord avec Chimel : _citoyen _(adj.) n'est pas si vague que ça


Ce n'est pas le terme _citoyen_ qui est vague en lui-même, c'est l'utilisation qu'on en fait à toutes les sauces. Je suis désolé, mais je trouve que "Au delà de la dimension citoyenne qui tisse un lien vers la différence" reste du charabia qu'on ne peut interpréter qu'en connaissant d'avance la bien-pensance voulue de ce genre de phrase.


----------



## iuytr

Laurant said:


> Pourquoi c'est vague? Ce n'est pas claire? Vous dites beaucoup des choses sur la dimension citoyenne(valeurs, comportements, engagements), et vous dites que c'est vague. C'est comme un paradoxe pour moi, je suis désorienté.


Assez d'accord avec @Bezoard 


Bezoard said:


> c'est l'utilisation qu'on en fait à toutes les sauces



Selon qui parle et ses idées, l'adjectif citoyen peut recouvrir beaucoup de choses. C'est l'expression d'une bien-pensance moderne. Si un comportement est qualifié de citoyen, il devient difficile d'exprimer un désaccord.
Par exemple: aujourd'hui  tout le monde sera d'accord sur le fait qu'être un pompier volontaire est citoyen, mais demain peut-être que faire un barbecue sera considéré comme peu citoyen (pour reprendre une polémique récente    🔥).


----------



## Reynald

Laurant said:


> Vous dites beaucoup des choses sur la dimension citoyenne(valeurs, comportements, engagements), et vous dites que c'est vague. C'est comme un paradoxe pour moi, je suis désorienté.


Pour être plus précis, plutôt qu'un sens vague, c'est en effet, comme le souligne Bezoard (#18), son emploi actuel, envahissant et hors de propos, qui est discutable.
Dans la phrase que vous citez, si on présente ou recommande une exposition sur la préhistoire, il paraît évident qu'un visiteur éventuel s'attend à ce qu'on lui en souligne l'intérêt. Dans le cas présent, à l'aspect préhistorique s'ajoute la sensibilisation à un handicap. Très bien. Le visiteur éventuel n'a pas besoin qu'on lui explique que l'exposition lui administrera en fait une leçon de citoyenneté. Il peut se dispenser de la petite leçon de morale.


----------



## Laurant

*Milles mercis pour vous tous mes chers amis francophones, j’ai lu attentivement toutes vos réponses, j’ai compris la phrase. *

En Chine, on n’a pas du tout l’éducation à la citoyenneté.
De plus, chez nous, de nos jours, les expositions sont plutôt des activités ludiques ne différant en rien des films commerciaux. Ça n’a aucun rapport avec l’éducation citoyenne, donc pour moi, c’est une dimension inattendue, inhabituelle, et inconnue d’une exposition sur la préhistoire.


----------



## Bezoard

En France non plus, ce n'est pas le but premier d'une exposition. Cette _dimension citoyenne_ me semble un peu une offrande aux dieux de la bien-pensance !


----------



## Locape

Je ne suis pas d'accord si par cette "offrande aux dieux de la bien-pensance" on trouve étrange ou anormal de sensibiliser les gens, petits et grands, au handicap. La France est très en retard sur cette sensibilisation et la prise en charge des différents handicaps. De plus en plus de musées français, dont le Louvre, ont proposé depuis plusieurs années des activités pour aveugles (reproduction d'œuvres ou de détails d'œuvres à toucher) qui profitent aussi aux "voyants".
Peut-être aussi que parmi les nombreuses expositions sur la Préhistoire qui ont été montrées, ils avaient besoin de se démarquer un peu et d'aborder cet âge d'une autre manière.


----------

